# Squig-Treiber



## Thoa (27. Februar 2007)

Heyhoh!

Hier der Thread zur Goblin-Klasse die für mich absolut Interessant und Vielversprechend aussieht! Ich zitiere mich gleich mal selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ein leicht gepanzerter Goblin alleine vermag keine starken Gegner zu bezwingen. Ebenso chancenlos sind auch Squigs, das sind kleine, pilzartige Tiere, die hauptsächlich aus Zähnen und Klauen bestehen. In Warhammer Online – Age of Reckoning könnt ihr den Weg des Squiqtreiba einschlagen, das ist ein Goblin, der ganze Herden dieser bissigen, herum hopsenden Monster anführt. In der Schlacht dirigiert er seine angriffslustigen Viecher im Hintergrund, während er selbst mit Pfeil und Bogen auf seine Feinde schießt. Ganz so einfach wie das klingt ist es aber nicht, denn es gibt viele verschiedene Squigarten mit unterschiedlichen Fertigkeiten. Als Squigtreiba müsst ihr euch gut überlegen, wann ihr welche Begleiter in die Schlacht nehmt, um siegreich zu sein. Da der „Treiba“ lediglich mit leichtem Leder und Tragegeschirr aus Squighäuten gepanzert ist, muss er den Nahkampf unbedingt vermeiden.


Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf diese Klasse. Mein Wunsch wäre es ja gleichzeitig mehrere Squigs zu steuern. Stelle mir das einfach genial vor wenn mein kleiner Goblins die Squigs auf den Feind schickt.. diese wie wild herumhüpfen, beissen etc und ich gemütlich im Hintergrund mit meinem Bogen Schaden anrichte.

Lassen wir uns überraschen. Für mich bisher die interessanteste Klasse und wird wohl auch als Erstes in der Beta angespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Gruß 
Thoa


----------



## Monolith (27. Februar 2007)

Schaut schon cool und interessant aus. Umso mehr Bilder ich von dem Spiel zusehen bekomme, umso mehr überkommt mich das Gefühl dieses Spiel zukaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, bin auf jeden Fall auf noch mehr Einzelheiten der Klassen gespannt und werde sicherlich auch irgendwann nochmal in den Genuss kommen das Spiel zu zocken.

Diese Goblin-Klasse erinnert mich verdammt stark an den Hunter in WoW...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keltan (27. Februar 2007)

Hi!
Ja, die Klasse wollte ich neben meinem Chaos-Barbar auch mal unbedingt spielen! Weiß eig noch jemand von euch, ob es trotzdem noch eingebaut wird, dass der Squig einen halb auffrisst und man ihn dann steuert?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das wäre nämlich umso geiler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG,
Keltan


----------



## Gramir (28. Februar 2007)

Keltan schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Ja, die Klasse wollte ich neben meinem Chaos-Barbar auch mal unbedingt spielen! Weiß eig noch jemand von euch, ob es trotzdem noch eingebaut wird, dass der Squig einen halb auffrisst und man ihn dann steuert?
> 
> 
> ...



Sowas wird es meines erachtens nicht geben. Der Squig sollte so ansteuerbar sein, wie man es eigentlich von anderen MMORPGS gewohnt ist.



			
				Monolith schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Goblin-Klasse erinnert mich verdammt stark an den Hunter in WoW...



lalalalala... ich kann es nicht mehr hören... *läuft mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand*
Der Hunter in WoW erinnert mich ganz stark an den Midgard Hunter in Dark Age of Camelot.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich verwette einen meiner Grashalme aus dem Garten darauf, dass es den früher irgendwo in solch einer Form schon einmal gab. Wen wundert es. Es ist fast unmöglich parallelen auf dem Gebiet Fantasy MMORPG zu vermeiden. Magiebegabte, Nahkämpfer, Fernkämpfer(Bogen),  Heiler... das sind die Grundformen und davon wirst du eine große Vielzahl von Variationen vorfinden.

Nun bin ich abgerutscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gleich schlägt mich Thoa für Off-topic.



			
				Thoa schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Wunsch wäre es ja gleichzeitig mehrere Squigs zu steuern. Stelle mir das einfach genial vor wenn mein kleiner Goblins die Squigs auf den Feind schickt.. diese wie wild herumhüpfen, beissen etc und ich gemütlich im Hintergrund mit meinem Bogen Schaden anrichte.



Du wirst nur ein Squigbefehligen können. Andernfalls wird man sehr mit den Squigs durcheinander kommen. Es könnte aber eine Art von Leittier geben und die restlichen folgen ihm. D.h. Ihr Treibas steuert einen und die anderen werden passiv durch die Aktionen des einen gesteuert. Könnte man ja vielleicht als Möglichkeit skillen. Würde ich recht Amüsant finden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vote for more Infos.

PS: Treibas sin' stinkas! Gork un' Mork verleit mia stärkä.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Nachtgobbo der versehentlich ein Waaaagh-Pilz gelutscht hat*


----------



## Thoa (28. Februar 2007)

Gramir schrieb:


> Es könnte aber eine Art von Leittier geben und die restlichen folgen ihm. D.h. Ihr Treibas steuert einen und die anderen werden passiv durch die Aktionen des einen gesteuert. Könnte man ja vielleicht als Möglichkeit skillen. Würde ich recht Amüsant finden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also so etwas stelle ich mir auch genial vor. Auch wenn im Moment nichts in den Videos und Screenshots auf so eine Kampfart hindeutet. Der Goblin ist meistens mit einem einzigen Squig unterwegs, die relativ unterschiedlich aussehen. Na mal sehen, sie werden so oder so fies reinhauen. Stell dir mal einen Hochelfen vor, der von meinem Squig zu Boden gebracht wird. Dieses zarte Wesen, ermordet von einem fiesen Goblin aus dem Hinterhalt. Muhaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramir (28. Februar 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Also so etwas stelle ich mir auch genial vor. Auch wenn im Moment nichts in den Videos und Screenshots auf so eine Kampfart hindeutet...



Ja, sowas sieht man noch nicht. Wurde ja auch erst gesagt, dass die spielbare Version bis ... lass mich überlegen... level 2 ging. Erst werden die anderen Rassen gefertigt und dann kümmern sie sich weiter um die Level und die Skills.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe ja noch für dich, dass so etwas kommen wird.


----------



## Thandris (28. Februar 2007)

wann kommt warhammer omline raus...?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

        Ich freu mich schonn sehr da mein schurke in wow eigentlich nichts wert is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fangnir (28. Februar 2007)

Thandris schrieb:


> wann kommt warhammer omline raus...??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Herbst07, Beta2 müsste jeden Augenblick starten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg Fangnir


----------



## Thandris (28. Februar 2007)

Fangnir schrieb:


> Herbst07, Beta2 müsste jeden Augenblick starten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie kommt man an nen beta key?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fangnir (28. Februar 2007)

Thandris schrieb:


> Wie kommt man an nen beta key??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> Wie wird die Beta ablaufen?
> 
> Alpha: Läuft momentan Firmenintern.
> 
> ...



Mehr Infos!

lg Fangnir


----------



## Thoa (28. Februar 2007)

So und nun bitte zurück zum Thema. Ich werde am Wochenende eine kleine FAQ zusammenstellen damit wir diese andauernd aufkommenden Fragen, an einem Ort gesammelt beantwortet haben. 

Zum Thema Squig Treiber: Sollte jemand Bilder oder Videos finden, darf er diese gerne hier reinstellen. Je mehr Infos wir über die Klasse haben desto besser. Und ich bekomme von dieser Goblinklasse ja generell nicht genug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kartoffel (3. März 2007)

also ich hab gelesen das der Squigtreiba mehrere Squigs auf einmal kontrollieren können wird und es auch verschiedene Arten geben wird die alle Vor und Nachteile haben.

Und ich könnt wetten auch gehört zu haben das der Treiber in son Vieh rein kann um es zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Gramir (4. März 2007)

Kartoffel schrieb:


> also ich hab gelesen das der Squigtreiba mehrere Squigs auf einmal kontrollieren können wird und es auch verschiedene Arten geben wird die alle Vor und Nachteile haben.
> 
> Und ich könnt wetten auch gehört zu haben das der Treiber in son Vieh rein kann um es zu kontrollieren.



Ich habe es auch gehört. Es waren Ideen. Es gibt immer erst ein Konzept und wieviel davon nachher realisiert werden kann, steht noch nicht fest. Sie haben nicht gesagt, dass es definitiv gemacht wird. Und bisher habe ich auch nicht davon mehr gelesen. Aber es könnte auch der Fall sein, dass es ein Skill gibt. *Feed the Squig with a gobo!"

Hey, Blizzard sagte auch, dass Housing in WoW kurz nach release implantiert wird.


----------



## Melrakal (22. März 2007)

> *Spezialität des Squiqtreiba*
> Es dreht sich alles um die Squigs – zumindest was den Squiqtreiba angeht – und der weiß alles, was es über diese angriffslustigen Viecher zu wissen gibt. Indem er ein Rudel Squigs beherrscht, das er aus jenen auswählt, die er auszubilden gelernt hat, kann der Squigtreiba seinen Feinden ernsthaften Schaden zufügen. Mit steigender Erfahrung kann er lernen, eine Vielzahl von Squigarten zu zähmen, mächtigere Squigs zu beherrschen, und sich erweiterte Fertigkeiten aneignen, wie zum Beispiel die direkte Kontrolle über seinen Squig zu übernehmen. Seine Helfer werden sogar nach seinem Tod weiterkämpfen und nur fortziehen, wenn der Kampf vorbei ist.
> 
> *Als Squiqtreiba spielen*
> Als Squigtreiber dirigiert ihr aus dem Hintergrund heraus, indem ihr eure Squigs frei gegen den Feind schickt und sie mit Befehlen, Pfeilen und Ködern unterstützt, während ihr euch aus der Schusslinie haltet. Die entscheidendsten Komponenten eurer Strategie drehen sich um eure Wahl der Squigs für euer Rudel und um die Fertigkeiten, die ihr nutzt, um die Squigs zu unterstützen. Eure verschiedenen Squigarten bieten euch Werkzeuge für unterschiedliche Situationen und ihr müsst sie mischen und aufeinander abstimmen, um eure Bedürfnisse zu erfüllen. Taktisch gesprochen, sollt ihr euren Feind töten, während ihr seinen Gegenangriffen ausweicht – sowohl ihr als auch eure Squigs seid tödliche, aber auch zerbrechliche Kreaturen.



soviel von der offiziellen Berufe-Seite von warhammeronline.com

Ich hab mal die Passagen unterstrichen, die zumindest anklingen lassen, dass die Möglichkeit besteht, dass ein Squigtreiber nicht nur einen Squig befehligt... allerdings ist das soooo trickreich unklar formuliert, dass es alles mögliche bedeuten könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also bleibt nur Abwarten, bis sich die Entwickler möglicherweise in einer offiziellen FAQ dazu äußern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fänds lustig so eine kleine wuselnde Horde auf den Gegner loszulassen *g*


----------



## Orcwarrior (28. März 2007)

Squigs oda nich, n Schwarzork nimmt euch und haut auch aufn PELZ!!
Und wannda noch nich genuch hast, da komm ich mit dem Squigofantän aus da Zukuuunftaahahahaha!!!! Das is n Squigtreibaaaaaäääaäaä°!!!

*ein besoffener (=normaler) SCHWOAZOAK

ARGH ß nur Schwarzorks°° sind da Ork*s alles andare si`n´ da Grotzää,!!!!!!


----------



## Cilméron (28. März 2007)

Erinnert mich etwas an Critters.. hab den Film immer gehasst.. da würde ich noch eher Gremlin-Treiber sein wollen


----------



## Bleedy (9. September 2007)

Zwar jetzt keine Karriere, aber ich hab auf warhammeronline.com gesehen, dass es Concept-Arts zum Nachgoblin gibt.

Kann man den auch spielen oder muss ich auf die AAAAARGH!-Pilze essenden Kapuzenträger verzichten ?


----------



## -Haihappen- (10. Dezember 2007)

Es soll einen Skill geben mit welchem sich die kleinen Squigtreiba in ihren Squigs verstecken und ihn von dort aus steuern können.. der Skill muss äußerst interessant sein.

Ein Höhepunkt wäre sicherlich noch das schießen mit dem Bogen aus dem Mund - aber das bleibt wohl Träumerei..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minolla (28. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ich bin schon lange eine Warhammer Anhängerin und finde besonders die Grünhäute interessant, meine damit also die orig. Figuren (TableTop) aus Zinn und Kunststoff. Habe die mal im Schaukasten angemalt gesehen und mich gleich verliebt. Und ganz besonders finde ich die Nachtgoblins klasse, aber auch die anderen Goblins und Grünhäute sind super.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich auch schon für einen Goblin in WAR entschieden. Da ich über 5 Jahre DAoC gespielt habe und da besonders gerne Fernkämpfer (u.a. eine süße Waldläuferin auf Logres) denke ich auch in WAR viel Spaß damit zu haben.

So ein Squiq-Treiber ist z.Z. noch mein Favorit, da er mit Speer und vorallem Bogen bewaffnet ist. Aus den Skillungen die er im Lauf seiner "Kariere" erwerben kann (siehe hier), wählt er u.a. Verbesserungen für den Fernkampf (also neue oder bessere Angriffe mit dem Bogen) oder auch neue Tierchen, die sich dann nicht nur vom Aussehen unterscheiden. 

*Hier aber gleich eine Frage:*
Ich würde gerne den Squiq-Treiber als reinen Fernkämpfer spielen, d.h. hauptsächlich nur mit dem Bogen angreifen und auch da die ganzen Skills vergeben (ganz ohne Squiq). Hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit, d.h. ist der Bogenschaden ausreichend hoch um soetwas zu verscuhen, oder ist man auf jeden Fall auf die kleinen "Helfer" angewiesen, da man sonst kaum oder viel zu wenig dmg macht?

Für Antworten von Leuten die bereits Erfahrungen sammeln konnten freue ich mich sehr, auch wenn nichts über selber testen geht. 

Danke 
Minolla

PS: Mir ist klar das ich mit so einer "Skillfrage" bzw "Spielweise" eines Char aus WAR etwas weit in die Zukunft schaue, aber ev hat es der ein oder andere Betatester schon mal versucht und kann berichten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (29. Februar 2008)

Versucht hat es ein Beta-Tester bestimmt bereits, aber berichten kann/darf er nicht.


----------



## Mordenai (29. Februar 2008)

Ich denke, das man mit Hilfe der Karrieremeisterschaften erreichen kann, dass der Fernkampfschaden enorm gesteigert wird, aber ganz ohne Squig wird man wohl nicht auskommen, da die kleinen Viehcher über Fähigkeiten verfügen, die dir das Leben enorm erleichtern und (nicht nur was den DPS betrifft).

So werden dir deine Squigs unbeliebte Nahkämpfer vom Hals halten, oder schwergepanzerte Ziele mit fiesen DoTs belegen können.


----------



## Succubie (1. März 2008)

das ist halt ein typischer "hunter" wie man ihn kennt. für mich ist der weniger anziehend, jedoch stell ich mir die squigs gut als pets vor.


----------



## Minolla (1. März 2008)

Mordenai schrieb:


> Ich denke, das man mit Hilfe der Karrieremeisterschaften erreichen kann, dass der Fernkampfschaden enorm gesteigert wird, aber ganz ohne Squig wird man wohl nicht auskommen, da die kleinen Viehcher über Fähigkeiten verfügen, die dir das Leben enorm erleichtern und (nicht nur was den DPS betrifft).
> 
> So werden dir deine Squigs unbeliebte Nahkämpfer vom Hals halten, oder schwergepanzerte Ziele mit fiesen DoTs belegen können.



Hallo Mordenai,

erstmal danke an Alle die sich da mal einpaar Gedanken gemacht haben, interessant ist es sicherlich. Leider müssen wir einfach warten und selbst dann müssen wir testen, ob man ohne Squiq auch gut bzw sehr gut auskommt. Es stimmt zwar, dass die Skills sich oft auf die Kleinen beziehen. 

Naja, bis auf die Beta-Tester und selbst da ist es unwahrscheinlich das einer versucht ohne Squiq zu spielen, den sowas wird meist erst später getestet, wenn man mal was anderes versucht ^^
Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, ev doch von einem mal etwas mehr Info darüber zu erfahren. Wenn sich einer angesprochen fühlt, bitte kurze Infos ;-)

Danke Allen /verbeug

Minolla


----------



## mendiger (15. März 2008)

mach mir jetzt auch en sqig treiba , weil meine freunde alle zerstörung gehen. eigentlich wollt ich ja en zwergen machinist, aba will halt bei den kumpels bleiebn. aba der sqig treiba is schon die coolste kariere von den bösen.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. Mai 2008)

Ich hab ma ne Frage. Ich weiss dass der Treiba mehrere Pets beschwören kann aber wird er denen Namen 
 geben können? ich liebe es irgendwelchen Sachen Namen zu geben darum^^


----------



## Mordenai (23. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> Ich hab ma ne Frage. Ich weiss dass der Treiba mehrere Pets beschwören kann aber wird er denen Namen
> geben können? ich liebe es irgendwelchen Sachen Namen zu geben darum^^



Ob man den Squigs Namen geben können wird, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen (ich bezweifle es aber sehr stark), aber es wird auf jedenfall verschiedene Varianten der kleinen Biester geben, die jedem(!) Herderer zur verfügung stehen.
Bekannt sind mir folgende Varianten:
Melee-Squig (mit großen und vor allem viiiielen Zähnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
Ranged-Squig (single target ranged)
AoE-Squigg (dieser hat Gaswolken, Dots und dergleichen)
Zudem hat der Squig-Treiber noch die Möglichkeit sich sich von einem großen Squig "fressen" zu lassen. Hört sich komisch an, wird aber nur ne coole Animation für ein Schild sein (ähnlich der Bubble des Paladins oder des Priesterschildes, wenn ich richtig informiert bin).


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

Nein das stimmt so net. wurde offiziell bestätigt dass man den Squiq dann steuern kann und dasses ein RIESEN
 Suiq is der dich da frisst. Ergo wirst du , nehme ich ma an auch gut Dmg mit dem machen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordenai (28. Mai 2008)

> wurde offiziell bestätigt dass man den Squiq dann steuern kann und dasses ein RIESEN
> Suiq is der dich da frisst.



Etwas Anderes hab ich ja nie behauptet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber leider darf ich diesbezüglich keine Kommentare mehr abgeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

Ja weil du in der beta bist. du sau


----------



## Sin (28. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich mir so die Skills des Squiqtraibas so ansehe glaube ich nicht, dass dieser dafür geeignet ist ohne squiqs zu kämpfen.


----------



## Zez (30. Mai 2008)

Wird man auch mehr als einen Squigg gleichzeitig kontrollieren können?
Also mind. 2 - besser 4-5, eine ganze Herde?
Schwanke noch zwischem Jünger des Khaine, einem Zeloten und dem Squiggtreiber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (30. Mai 2008)

jo wird man wahrs 
steht iwo ich glaub sogar ind er offiziällen beschreibung

der wird dermasen overpowerd das es nicht mehr lustig wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (30. Mai 2008)

wird er nicht. mythic is net dumm. das einzig üble an ihm is meiner meinung nach dass die pets nach seinem tod weiterleben tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (30. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> wird er nicht. mythic is net dumm. das einzig üble an ihm is meiner meinung nach dass die pets nach seinem tod weiterleben tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo wir dann bei dem Spruch währen: Kleinvieh macht auch Mist ^^


----------



## Geige (30. Mai 2008)

jo das mit dem weiterleben mein ich ja

jetzt stell dir mal wenn du wow spielst nen jäger mit 20 pets vor
die ned mal verschwinden wenn du mühsamst den jäger gekillts hast!!!

ok mythic ist nicht blizz trotzdem haben sie beim balancin in daoc auch ned alles richtig gemacht =S


----------



## HGVermillion (31. Mai 2008)

Naja, wir werden erstmal sehen müssen wieviel Schaden die Squigs anrichten. Wenns zuviel ist werden wir wohl nach besserung schreien müssen.


----------



## Geige (31. Mai 2008)

jo aber die interrupten dich ja auch schon beim casten 
das reicht imho um ne klasse op zu machen =S


----------



## Mordenai (31. Mai 2008)

Wie kommt ihr denn auf die Idee, dass der Squig-Herderer 20 Squigs in den Kampf führen wird?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das wäre eindeutig zu viel des Guten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (31. Mai 2008)

sie sprechen von einer ganzen herde!
wieviel ist den eine herde auf jedenfall ned bloß 1-5 viecher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (31. Mai 2008)

Nein sie sprechen nicht von einer Herde   a Pack of Squigs ist keine Herde sondern wäre in der Übersetzung ein Trupp bzw ein kleiner Haufen  (3-4)

Und Squig Herder ist der Hirte/Schäfer......da das aber an den Schaf Hirten erinnert ist es mit Treiba übersetzt worden.
Treiber ist im Englischen beater......das sie DAS nicht als Namen verwendet haben ist eigentlich logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie stellst ihr euch das vor wenn 5 Treiba ankommen und jeder schickt 20 Squigs los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Schlacht der Pilze" da braucht man eher nen Gärtner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (1. Juni 2008)

_Die zahnige Umzingelung durch ein Rudel Squigs hat schon so manchen tüchtigen Krieger zu Fall gebracht und ein Squigrudel ist am effektivsten in den Händen eines erfahrenen Treibers._

hier stehts ganz klar das er ein rudel befehligt!
wieviele tiere sind so ein rudel?
ein wolfsrudel besthet nicht nur aus 5 tieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



quelle: http://www.war-europe.com/#/careers/?lang=...eer=squigherder


----------



## Moagim (1. Juni 2008)

*Seufz* die Orginaltexte sind die englischen nicht die deutschen, darum habe ich auch die Englische Quelle angegeben.

Das Wort Rudel:
bezeichnete ursprünglich den Zusammenschluss einer größeren Anzahl (mehr als zwei) von bestimmten, wild lebenden Säugetierarten.

( Weil du ja das Wolfsrudel anführst) Ein Rudel oder Familienverband umfasst im Durchschnitt sechs Tiere ....von wegen 20  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Wölfen ist 20 Tiere das EXTREM, das kommt nicht so oft vor wie 2 Wölfe, und auch nicht so oft wie die "Normalgruppe" von 6-8 Wölfen.
Das hängt von der Art der Beute ab, Hasen Bieber etc---->zwei Wölfe
Hirsche Ziegen---->mehr Jäger nötig---->6-8 Tiere. Elche Bären (soweit sie sich an die trauen)---> sehr große Wolfsrudel (ist aber wirklich selten).
Das was du meinst ist eine Herde, das sind immer sehr viele Tiere

Der Treiba ist kein Hirte und kein Herdenführer.....er hat eher die Position des Alphatieres in einem Rudel.
Ja man denkt bei Herder an Herde.....klingt zwar ähnlich, hat aber eine andere Bedeutung.


----------



## Geige (2. Juni 2008)

ok hast es gut wiederlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gegen nen teierfachman hab ich wohl keine chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trotzdem glaub ich eher,das es sich um mehrere tiere handelt
aber so 5-6 könnten auch hingehen


----------



## Mordenai (2. Juni 2008)

Man könnte es natürlich auch soweit interpretieren, dass der Herderer zwar zugriff auf mehrere Arten von Squigs hat (also sein Rudel), aber imemr nur einen aktiven Squig mit sich führen kann. Je nach Situation eine bestimmte Squigart also.

Nach kurzem googeln findet sich auch folgende Seite:
Link

Wen man genau hinsieht, liest man eindeutig: _"the Squig Herder commands a single Squig in combat"_.
Desweiteren sind auch die verschiedenen Squigarten genau erklärt. Je nach Situation befehligt der Herderer also einen bestimmten Squig.


----------



## Zez (2. Juni 2008)

Gut, ich spiel also keinen Squigg-herder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (3. Juni 2008)

das würde ihn aber wiederrum
ziemlich (scheiße ausdruck ich weiß) schlecht machen!
weil ein squiq kann es zb sicher nicht mit einem weißen löwen also dem pet aufnehmen!
oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Moagim (3. Juni 2008)

Soll er auch nicht.
Squig Treiba =Fernkampf DD
WL = Nahkampf DD

Der Damage kommt vom Treiba nicht vom Squig. Der Squig soll den Gegner nur aufhalten/ärgern/bremsen nicht töten. Würde der Squig den Gegner vernichten wäre die Klasse kein Fernkampf DD.
Beim WL kommt der Damage von beiden (Je nach Skillung stärker vom Spieler oder stärker vom Löwen)


----------



## Geige (4. Juni 2008)

aufhalten?
und wie bitte soll er das machen?
ok jetzt mal abgesehen von der kolisionsabfrage?


----------



## Moagim (4. Juni 2008)

Ist doch ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Squigglilein beist gegner in den Fuß....Gegner langsam.
Squigglilein rülpst den Gegner an....stun.
etc....
Schaden muss es nicht viel machen.

Derweil feuert der Treiba ganze Bündel von Pfeilen in das Opfer, DAS ist dann der Schaden.

Falls der Treiba stirbt kann der Squig den Gegner immer noch aufhalten....und da man selten in ein 1:1 gerät ist das auch tödlich. Man kommt einfach nicht mehr weg.


----------



## Geige (6. Juni 2008)

dann hau ich einfach denn
squip der ja nach deiner theorie nicht so stark sein soll einfach um
und mach dann munter mit dem treiber weiter


----------



## Moagim (6. Juni 2008)

Jetzt wirfst du Begriffe durcheinander STARK ist NICHT mit STABIL gleichzusetzen.
Wenn dir so ein nerviger "kleiner" Pilz an den Fersen klebt, hält dich das schon auf.

Den Squigg kann man sicher nicht mit 3 Hieben erledigen.

Bei den Tanks ist es doch das selbe Prinzip.
Sie machen nicht den größten Schaden aber vorbeikommen bzw einfach drum rum laufen.....das wird nicht so einfach.

Der Treiba hat einfach eine Art kleinen "minitank" aber die Angriffe die man auf den Squigg verschwendet langen dem Treiba um dich wegzupusten.
Lässt du den Squigg einfach links liegen, knabbert er dich an und der Treiba kann schön Abstand halten.....laufen....feuer...laufen...feuer.


----------



## Geige (6. Juni 2008)

aso also ein munteres kitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Juni 2008)

Genau, nur bei Heilern wird das nicht so ganz klappen, die hauen deinen Squig um und heilen den Schaden den du an ihnen anrichtest einfach weg, also immer schön aufpassen.


----------



## Yoranox (16. Juni 2008)

Wisst ihr an was mich das ganze stark erinnert?Ja  genau!PIKMIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stellt euch mal sonen grünen zwerg mit helm und pfeife vor der eine herde auf den gegner zuhüpfender squigs rumpfeift die dann noch die typischen pikmin geräusche machen!!!
Ich sag nur Squig-Treiba ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (11. Juli 2008)

Naja geschichtlich aus war is son squig schon sehr stark und stärker als son löwe aber das das im game nicht so umsetzen versteh ich schon^^


----------



## Rosengarten (12. Juli 2008)

Ich fände es auch irgendwie interressanter mehrer Squigs in den Kampf zu schiken, aber dem soll ja nicht so sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vielleicht wird es möglich sein durch eine Meisterschaft 2 zu kontrollieren, aber man muss es abwarten.


----------



## Zaratres (29. Juli 2008)

Ne frage weis wer die 3 meisterschaften des squigtreibers oder gehört das noch zu nda würd mich sehr intressiren und entschuldige mich gleich für mein unwissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (7. August 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> Ne frage weis wer die 3 meisterschaften des squigtreibers oder gehört das noch zu nda würd mich sehr intressiren und entschuldige mich gleich für mein unwissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Karrieremeisterschaften des Squigtreibas



    * Pfad des dollen Schieß‘nz
      Ein Spezialist dieses Pfades ist zufriedener, wenn er weit entfernt vom Gefecht steht und seine Squigbegleiter den Gegner bearbeiten lässt, während er ihm aus sicherer Entfernung mit Pfeilen zusetzt. Jene, die Goblins aufgrund ihrer geringen Größe milde belächeln, lernen sehr schnell, den mächtigen Bogen und die gute Zielfähigkeit des Squigtreibas nicht zu unterschätzen, und viele Gegner sterben, weil sie dem Squig mehr Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt haben als dem Goblin.
    * Pfad des schnella Schieß’nz
      Ein schlauer Meister dieses Pfades beruft sich auf die innewohnenden Veranlagungen des Goblins, zu ärgern und zu rennen, und hat gelernt, schnelle Bogenschüsse abzufeuern, während er sich in Bewegung befindet. Obwohl er für seine Beweglichkeit Abstriche in der Reichweite machen muss, da er nicht weite Schüsse abfeuern kann, ohne stehen zu bleiben, um seinen Bogen zu spannen, erhält er doch durch die Flexibilität und Geschwindigkeit die Möglichkeit, immer außerhalb der Reichweite von Gefahren zu sein.
    * Pfad des Stech’nz
      Einige Goblins sind einfach blutrünstiger als andere und ein Meister dieses Pfades bevorzugt es, seinen Bogen zu benutzen, um Feinde zu schwächen und zu behindern, damit er sie mit seinem groben, aber brutalen Speer im Nahkampf ins Jenseits befördern kann. Seite an Seite mit seinen Squigs freut sich ein Squigtreiba, der sich diesen Pfad ausgesucht hat, inmitten einer tobenden Schlacht zu sein.

 damit is dise frage auch beanwortet^^


----------



## Patso (13. August 2008)

und wen euch 1n squigg zu wenig ist... braucht ihr mehr squigtreiba weil wen zumbeispiel alle 20 treiba ihre sqiugs auf 1nen gegner schicken müssste der auch schon "leichte" probleme bekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordenai (13. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> und wen euch 1n squigg zu wenig ist... braucht ihr mehr squigtreiba weil wen zumbeispiel alle 20 treiba ihre sqiugs auf 1nen gegner schicken müssste der auch schon "leichte" probleme bekommen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht wenn gegenüber eine ausbalancierte Gruppe aus ebenfalls 20 Spielern steht! ^^
Tanks und Heiler dürften schon dafür sorgen, dass nicht allzu viele Squigzähne ihr Ziel finden werden. Und die DDs erledigen derweil die Herderer.


----------



## airace (26. August 2008)

alos ich hab den Herder auf der gc gespielt und ich war eigentlich nur am Instand Kitten also meine kämpfe sahen meistens so aus....

Ein target ausgesucht mein Squiq raufgeschikt, angefangen Dmg zu machen, gegner merkt ohh ich bekommen schaden rennt auf mich zu und will mich hauen, ich mach einen nahkampf skill der ihn slowt und hüpf weg in der zeit mach ich ein paar Instand schüsse wenn ich weit genug weg bin mach ich wieder ein paar cast schüsse und der geger ist tot.....
in 10 Szenario bin ich 0 mal gestorben 

achso fals es mal eng wird hat man einen flüchten skill^^

Mfg airace


----------



## Kira-kun (27. August 2008)

Wie schauts denn mit den Talentbäumen aus?
Auf div. Seiten steht ja, je mehr Punkte man in einem Baum packt,
z.b. Quick Shootin, umso mehr Schaden machen die Talente, welche
unter diese Kategorie fallen.



> These Core Abilities are part of this mastery. Each point spent increases their power.



Lohnt sich dann überhaupt ne Doppelspecc oder lieber alles in einem Baum?
Zur Zeit liebäugel ich aus ner Mischung von Big und Quick Shooting 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Craaaap (28. August 2008)

Also mir gings auf der GC genauso wie airace !

Hab da die ganze Zeit eigentlich auch nur gekittet und bin genauso wenig gestorben. Halt nur einmal weil ich sehen wollte wie es ausschaut wenn mein squig mich frisst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja und so ein großer roter squig fällt in der schlacht schon mehr auf als nenn kleiner grüner goblin, dann kamen alle an und ham auf einen eingeprügelt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber im endeffekt hat er mir schon riesig spaß gemacht, gibt halt nix besseres als nenn gobbo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoGyM (5. September 2008)

Gramir schrieb:


> Sowas wird es meines erachtens nicht geben. Der Squig sollte so ansteuerbar sein, wie man es eigentlich von anderen MMORPGS gewohnt ist.



Er konnte es ja nicht wissen aber jetzt is es doch eingebaut.^^


----------

